# Texas Cichlid



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just got like 2 really small fish labeled Texas Cichlid. They are really cool looking so I just threw them in a 40g with my Jewel Cichlid. The Jewel is significantly larger at 3-4 inches. Should I expect them alive when I get back from my trip?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

give them hiding spots and they should be there when you get back..what size is this tank btW?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Hard telling because I have seen some mean Jewels. The Texas I had though held its own with larger Black Belt and Red Devil. Why not try it, I would. Good luck and Texas are very nice when grown out.

Kevin


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the texas should hang just fine. Eventually they are going to grow into monstrous brutes, and you will need to look into something much larger than a 40g if you want to keep them together without casualties. But for the next 4-5 months at least you should be good.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> the texas should hang just fine. Eventually they are going to grow into monstrous brutes, and you will need to look into something much larger than a 40g if you want to keep them together without casualties. But for the next 4-5 months at least you should be good.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> the texas should hang just fine. Eventually they are going to grow into monstrous brutes, and you will need to look into something much larger than a 40g if you want to keep them together without casualties. But for the next 4-5 months at least you should be good.


 Thanks for the advice guys. Anyone know the growth rate. A little birdie told me like .5 inches a month or so. Anyone got a pic handy of a full grown bad boy?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

.5" a month on average is a safe bet until they get about 6-7" or so, then it slows down more and more. I got my male Texas at 2.5" in May, and now he's about 7" right now. For a female, it might be a little less in both respects.

You can easily tell females and males apart by look at their dorsal fin-- a female will have a noticeable black blotch/stripe on the dorsal fin, while a male won't.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > the texas should hang just fine. Eventually they are going to grow into monstrous brutes, and you will need to look into something much larger than a 40g if you want to keep them together without casualties. But for the next 4-5 months at least you should be good.
> ...


 Here ya go


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

another


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Green variety


----------

